# HELP Needed in Updating our Fashion Resource List



## EvilPrincess (Aug 13, 2010)

My Dearest Fationistas, Fashion Mavens, Snappy Dressers, and Internet Wanderers,

I would really appreciate some help in updating our resource list. Even in the short time that this list has been around there are many new and fun internet resources to be explored. Some things you can do to help with this project:

As you come across new fashion links, let me know! Please include the web address, size range, if you have first hand experience with the merchant, include your thoughts about the transaction
Send over your true and tried favorites and include your merchant experiences. I am going to try to include comments and suggestions for new shoppers.
Suggestions on different categories for the internet vendors. Right now we have plus sizes and then super sizes. How about a BHM list, products for easier living?
I have seen the pictures and shared in the coupons, and this is one well dressed group, and sharing is a good thing! 

Regards

EP


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a wonderful store. Not sure if anyone else heard it. It's called Fashion to Figure. If you don't have a store by you, they are on the web. Much classier then most BBW stores out there; beautiful things. It's the only place I go to now. Highly RECOMMENDED.

website: http://www.fashiontofigure.com/
Sizes: 12-26. Only goes to a 3x


----------



## Brenda (Oct 16, 2010)

Jjill.com has clothes up to size 28 and they are well made. Some of the styles are not to my taste but I generally always find a few items. The quality is so superior to most other available plus size clothing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Jjill.com has clothes up to size 28 and they are well made. Some of the styles are not to my taste but I generally always find a few items. The quality is so superior to most other available plus size clothing.


I can vouch for JJill-yes the 4X only goes up to a 24/26 I think but I just bought two of their cotton/silk sweater skirts and I'm more of a 32/34. The quality is very impressive and their sizing seems to be rather generous. Also--last winter I found gloves in their catalog but when I tried to order online the color I wanted was out of stock. I called customer service and they went out of their way immediately to put a call out to all their stores in my area and told me they would personally call me within 48 hours. They located a pair the following day and sent them to me, waiving the shipping and handling.

So I can honestly say that their customer service dept. will bend over backwards to accomodate you and again, they may be a bit pricey but their items are totally worth it.


----------



## Brenda (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually the 4x is 26/28, though I am not sure if it has always been that way. I agree the sizing is generous and the price is a bit high but well worth it.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Ladies it has been slow going! Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 20, 2010)

eShakti: www.eshakti.com

They have sizes 0-26W in pre-made clothes, but if you wear over a 26 they will custom make any item for about $10 more if you send them your measurements. Their clothes are super unique and I always get compliments on the item whenever I wear something from there.


----------



## olwen (Jan 27, 2011)

There's not really a pure list just for shoes stores that sell wide widths, and also for socks and stockings so I submit:

*Online sites and shops*
www.zappos.com
www.shoebuy.com
www.endless.com
www.thewideshoes.com
www.evans.co.uk
www.wideshoes.com
www.justwideshoes.com
www.wideshoes.com 
www.onlineshoes.com
www.bamason.com - awesome collection of wide width steel toed/work boots and hiking boots
www.cowardshoe.com - they only go up to WW, but I think their shoes run a little narrow. 
www.footsmart.com - not great for super wide widths but okay for W or WW
www.eneslow.com - they make custom shoes and orthotics
www.onestopplus.com - their shoes and boots run kinda narrow, so if you only need W width shoes they are okay.
www.amazon.com - believe it or not I got a pair of Prophet snow boots in my size for less than $80 including shipping.

*Brands*
New Balance
Drew $$$ (Awesome Mary Janes)
Prophet - they fit 4E feet really well, but don't hold up if your feet roll outwards
P.W. Minor $$$ (Mary Jane heaven ^_^)
Aravon $$$
SAS
Sketchers
Reebock
Rockports
Harley Davidson (men's motorcycle boots fit my feet just fine, cushion inserts are a must)
Doc Martens (they run a bit wide and I've been able to stuff my 4E feet comfortabley into a pair of ballet flats. They don't sell half sizes so buy the next size up)
Durangos (I had an awesome pair for years; cushion inserts also a must)

*Socks and Stockings*
www.welovecolors.com
www.theracare.com 
www.sockdreams.com
www.warmlegwear.com - I've been meaning to try these socks, but haven't gotten around to it yet, so I can't vouch for them for 20+ inch claves yet, but thought I'd mention it anyway.


----------



## pasazz (Mar 20, 2011)

I recently discovered http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk and have become obsessed... they deliver worldwide and prices are very low.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (May 19, 2011)

oh my gosh...i have found an excellent new store. Rose's. They have one about 10 minutes from my house and I never knew it was there! One of the girls at work always has fun, trendy clothes. I asked her where she got them and she replied Rose's. It is a discount store. They get the overruns, buy outs, etc. from other stores. The store here in Charlotte had a HUGE plus size section. I got a pair of plaid pedal pushers, a pair of striped capri pants (which by the way had "avenue" in the interior waist band), a pretty flowy floral skirt and a trendy purple gauzy skirt FOR TEN DOLLARS EACH! they had tons of other stuff, but I ran out of time! the jeans went to 32 and many of the dresses i saw went to 5x. It was heaven! 

There is a website, but it is pretty basic. You can use it for the store locator tho!

http://www.vwstores.com/

happy shopping!


----------



## cherylharrell (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, Roses. I remember when they opened in 1966. I remember in the early 70's going in there with a friend of mine and they had halter tops for 99 cents and we both went and bought some. My mom was sqauwking about me wearing those horrible halter tops that showed too much lol. They are run by the Maxway stores now so if there are Maxway stores in your area they are basically the same thing. Some stuff in there is cute, some isn't so I am looking thru there for stuff. I recently went nuts in there and bought a cute spaghetti strap top, a cute spaghetti strap dress. And also some pullon jeans with flared legs and back pockets on them for only $7.50. They were the same jean, brand and everything I had seen in Fashion Bug for $24.99. I found some pullon flarelegged jeans in there the other day I liked for $7.50 but the only size they had them left in was a 26/28. If I knew they wouldn't be too big I would get them. Well I could always get them and take in the waist by hand with thread and needle. But good buys in there.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 9, 2011)

Rose's has plus size clothes? Heck, they are all around me and I've never been in one. Know where I'm going this weekend!


----------



## miafantastic (Jun 18, 2011)

INES Collection 
http://www.inescollection.com/

I've seen a few of their dresses pop up when I search for plus-size stuff on Overstock.com. 





















More of the collection here: http://shoptranslated.com/ines2.html

Seems shoptranslated.com carries plus-size clothes, too.


----------



## Au_girl (Jul 2, 2011)

I love vintage/indie kinds of clothes. Unfortunately it's hard to find plus size clothes in vintage shops. I found this website www.LucieLu.com. I've ordered several items and have been pleased. Also, sizes go up to a 5x!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is the list that was initially put on the fashion board. If you know of a seller that is here and no longer in business please let me know. If someone is missing please let me know! 





Midnight Velvet - http://www.midnightvelvet.com

J Jill - http://www.jjill.com/

Eddie Bauer - http://www.eddiebauer.com/

Chadwick's - http://www.chadwicks.com/

Ashro (african/afro centric) - http://www.ashro.com/

Territory Ahead - http://www.territoryahead.com/ 

Generous Fashions - http://www.generousfashions.com/

Soft Surroundings - http://www.softsurroundings.com/

Old Pueblo Traders - http://www.oldpueblotraders.com/

Brownstone Studio - http://www.brownstone-studio.com/

SWAK designs - http://www.swakdesigns.com/default.aspx

Coldwater Creek - http://www.coldwatercreek.com/

Liz Claiborne - http://www.lizclaiborne.com/

Lands End - http://www.landsend.com/

Monterey Bay Clothing - http://www2.shopthebay.com/

Willow Ridge - http://www.willowridgecatalog.com/

LL Bean - http://www.llbean.com/

Kiyonna - http://www.kiyonna.com

Binina & Lu - http://www.bandlu.com

Appleseeds - http://www.appleseeds.com

Monif c. - http://www.monifc.com

Torrid - http://www.torrid.com

Lane Bryant - http://www.lanebryant.com

Hippy Chix - http://www.hippychixshop.com/

Alight - http://www.alight.com/

Avenue - http://www.avenue.com/

Casual Plus - http://www.casual-plus.com

Catofashions - http://www.catofashions.com

Daphne - http://www.daphne1.com

Fashion Bug - http://www.fashionbug.com/

Igigi - http://www.igigi.com/

Maximum Woman - http://www.maximumwoman.com/

Simply Fashions - http://www.simplyfashions.com/plus.html

Voluptuous Clothing - http://www.voluptuousclothing.com/

Voluptuous Vamps - http://www.jeannienitro.com/voluptuousvamps.htm

Persephone Plus - http://www.persephoneplus.com

Plus Size Bridal - http://www.plussizebridal.com

Big on Style - http://www.bigonstyle.com/

Fashion Overdose - http://www.fashionoverdose.com/

Hourglass Fashions - https://stores.homestead.com/Hourgla...StoreFront.bok

Raspberry Beret - http://raspberryberet.com/plussizes.html

Plus Size Sarongs - http://plussizesarongs.com/

Hips and Curves - http://www.hipsandcurves.com/

Sparkle Plenty Creations - http://www.sparkleplentycreations.com/

Cherished Woman - http://www.cherished-woman.com

Supersizes - companies known to carry clothing 4X (30/32) and above

Myles Ahead - http://www.mylesahead.com

Love Your Peaches - http://www.loveyourpeaches.com

Zaftig Delights (formerly designs by Sandie) - http://www.zaftigdelights.etsy.com

Big on Batik - http://www.bigonbatik.com

Big Girl Gear - http://www.biggirlgear.com

Sanctuarie - http://www.sanctuarie.com

Junonia - http://www.junonia.com

Zaftique - http://www.zaftique.com

Old Navy - http://www.oldnavy.com

Big at Heart - http://www.bigatheart.com/

BBW Boutique Ebay - http://stores.ebay.com/BBW-Boutique

BBW Boutique - http://www.bbwboutique.com/

Lotus in the Moonlight - http://stores.ebay.com/lotusinthemoonlight

Tiendaholics - http://stores.ebay.com/Tiendaholics-...es-small-to-4X

Rosalee - http://stores.ebay.com/Rosalee-BBW-Apparel

Diana's Store - http://stores.ebay.com/Diannas-Store...omens-Clothing

Woman Within - http://www.womanwithin.com/

Curvy Girl Clothing - http://stores.ebay.com/Curvy-Girl-Clothing

Morrocan Magic - http://stores.ebay.com/MOROCCAN-MAGIC

Voluptuart - http://www.voluptuart.com/

Evans UK - http://www.evans.co.uk

By Ro Designs - http://www.byrodesigns.com/

Modern Goddess - http://www.themoderngoddess.biz

Lotus Traders - http://www.lotustraders.net

Silhouette's - http://www.silhouettes.com

RainbowJo - http://www.rainbowjo.com/new/plussize/dress.html

Big Gals Lingerie - http://www.biggalslingerie.com

Astarte - http://www.astartewoman.com/

Decent Exposures (custom bras) - http://www.decentexposures.com

Bigger Bras - http://www.biggerbras.com

Ulla Popken - http://www.ullapopken.com/

VaVaVaVoom Clothing - http://www.vavoomclothing.com

Peggy Lutz - http://www.plus-size.com/

Bea Bea (UK) - http://www.beabea.co.uk

Majestic Velvets - http://www.majesticvelvets.com/


----------



## olwen (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.simplybe.com/page/home/ 

They go to US size 34, tho I think the styles are limited over a size 26, I'm not sure.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for doing this!

I wouldl ike to add my Etsy Shop to thelist. You already have my regular website but that doesnt get updated. If you could add my Etsy, I would appreciate it.  Thanks.. Ro

www.ByRoDesigns.etsy.com


----------



## Tania (Jul 31, 2011)

Zaftique is gonesville.


----------



## Tania (Aug 16, 2011)

ReDress NYC (the vintage plus clothing store in Brooklyn) now has a website! Limited stock, but it's a start!

http://www.redressnyc.com/


----------



## olwen (Aug 16, 2011)

Lee Lee's Valise 


Goes up to a size 28


----------



## Liberated Curves (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Evil Princess,

Satin Woods Boutique isn't on the list of plus size retailers that you had posted. It's located in Canada and they ship worldwide. www.satinwoods.ca


----------



## olwen (Aug 20, 2011)

Someone mentioned this an another thread and I checked out their website. OMG, I am in love with the mix of steampunk and vintage styles. I will be getting one of those dresses. Oh yes.

Chic Star


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 10, 2011)

They have a WIDE range of sizes, from 1x-10x:

http://www.Mizrak.com


I love their stuff. I've ordered from them several times. Only had a problem once. I ordered one of those $14.00 satin tank dresses in teal green, but they sent me a chartreuse green instead. I kept it anyway because the color was so pretty.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 10, 2011)

Chubstr, for the fat men (or fatties looking for male-oriented clothing) in your life.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, also, how could I forget:

http://www.Roamans.com


And this site has a bunch of plus-size stores:

http://www.OneStopPlus.com


I believe both sites go up to about 44W.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me. There's also King Size for men. They have super sizes that go up to 9x/10x:

http://www.KingSizeDirect.com


----------



## olwen (Oct 3, 2011)

Boutiquelarrieux.com

Bombshell-Boutique.com

FreshAyer.com - only to size 24

BuxomDenver.com

PlushBoutique.net


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Girls United - http://www.biggirlsunited.com/ - to size 8X
Domino Dollhouse - http://www.dominodollhouse.com/
HissyFit - http://www.etsy.com/shop/hissyfitoly
Jibri - http://www.etsy.com/shop/jibrionline
La’Dan’s Closet - http://la-danscloset.com/store/ - to 5X
Re/Dress online - http://www.redressnyc.com/categories/New-Arrivals/
Size Queen Clothing - http://www.sizequeenclothing.com/ - to size 5X
Sweetooth Couture - http://www.sweetoothcouture.com/


----------



## olwen (Nov 17, 2011)

I had no idea Kenneth Kole sold anything in a XXL, so for any small BHM, here you go: http://www.kennethcole.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=3075215


----------



## vibhasharma (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks for the post!!


----------



## Tad (Dec 6, 2011)

I just noticed that Addition-Elle and Penningtons now ship to the US as well as in Canada. They are Canadian plus-sizes chains, Addition-Elle is roughly analogous to Lane Bryant, Penningtons tends to target a slightly older and more casual demographic I'd say. 

http://www.1-plus.com/additionelle.htm
http://www.1-plus.com/penningtons.htm 

(they are owned by the same company these days, so essentially share a web site. Addition-Elle used to be a bit more stylish before it got bought out, sigh)

ETA: Addition-Elle runs up only to a 26, but it looks like Penningtons runs a few sizes larger than that these days.


----------



## randomFA (Aug 13, 2012)

Very impressed with Renaissance Fashions for corsets. Very professional, well made, and stocked one big enough for my 26/28 girlfriend to the Great Lakes Medieval Faire. 

www.ren-fashions.com


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 12, 2012)

Just been introduced to http://www.navabi.tv. It's designer, so it's pricey, but if you've got the cash to splash, there's some gorgeous things on there. Nice to have an upmarket option, I think.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 14, 2013)

Pretty cool stuff HERE.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you ever find a dress or anything for that matter and they wont ship to Canada? I do! I found a dress I wanted to order and they wouldn't ship to Canada so I continued my search. Today I came across this website and OMG they had the dress and it is a Canadian site YAHHHH!!!! 
The site is www.justplus.ca If you spend more than $100.00 it is free shipping as well! I'm excited as you can tell!!!!


----------



## CassieLyons (Apr 20, 2016)

swimsuitsforall.com sizes 8-34 i love the swimsuits and coverups!


----------



## Awen9 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Evilprincess,
Informative thread with a lot of great information about fashion resources.
http://www.fashionhauler.com/ is also a good store buying fashion clothing, footwear, accessories and home/office items.
Thanks!!


----------



## asdfghjk (Aug 15, 2016)

EvilPrincess said:


> My Dearest Fationistas, Fashion Mavens, Snappy Dressers, and Internet Wanderers,
> 
> I would really appreciate some help in updating our resource list. Even in the short time that this list has been around there are many new and fun internet resources to be explored. Some things you can do to help with this project:
> 
> ...



This tumblr post has a lot of resources for plus-size clothing.


----------



## asdfghjk (Aug 16, 2016)

asdfghjk said:


> This tumblr post has a lot of resources for plus-size clothing.


"*This* is an accessory store where *everything is $1."*


----------



## Christine_M (Aug 22, 2016)

If you want to include some service based fashion websites then Chromology does fantastic personal colour analysis consultations as well as personal/online shopping and Style Doctors do personal shopping at Westfield shopping centre too.


----------



## born2feed (Jun 24, 2017)

http://www.top10plussizeclothingsites.com/


----------



## Rahul123 (Jan 30, 2018)

what about amazon?


----------

